# Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?



## Stoney0066 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir gestern unsere Urlaubspläne wegen angekündigtem schlechten Wetter über den Haufen geschmissen haben gehts nun von Sonntag bis Samstag an den Gardasee und die Rute geht auf jeden Fall mit! #6

Da ich vom Gardasee mal wirklich kein Ahnung habe, hab ich mal ein bisschen gesucht, man findet hier im Board zwar etliche Threads zum Gardasee aber wirklich ergiebig sind die nicht... Und aus Google wird man auch nicht wirklich schlauer...

Hat jemand von euch ein paar aktuelle Tipps wie und womit man am ehesten was ans Band kriegen kann? Ich hab bisher nur von Barschen, Schwarzbarschen und ein paar Hechten gelesen. Gibt es auch Zander im Gardasee?
Und womit fängt man die Schwarzbarsche am besten? Wobbler? T/C-Rig?

Und hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie das dort mit Angelbooten zum leihen ist? Google spuckt irgendwie nicht wirklich was vernünftiges aus, und ne 7 Meter Yacht brauch ich zum angeln jetzt wirklich nicht! 

Würde mich über alle Tipps fürchterlich freuen! Und zur Not muss ich halt jemand vor Ort ausquetschen... 

Werd auch nen kleinen Bericht schreiben wenn ich wieder da bin...

Ach ja, wir sind in Brenzone...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Es gibt dort auch Salmo carpio, die sagenumwobene "Gardaseeforelle", vielleicht bekommst du ja eine ans Band :g


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist die ja wirklich nur eine Sage! 
Bin gespannt, würd mich auf jeden Fall fürchterlich freuen!


----------



## gdno (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

ist zwar schon gute 13 jahre her das ich dort war aber beim schnorcheln und sonstigen Beobachtungen sind mir noch Döbel, Barsche, große Rotaugen und Aale begegnet. da ich damls nicht herrausfinden konnte ob man für den Gardasee eine fischereilizenz braucht und wo man diese bekommen kann habe ich nur sehr sporadisch und versteckt dort meine rute geschwungen......


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Wies mit den Lizenzen läuft weiß ich, das ist nicht das Problem... ;-)

Barsche hört sich schon mal gut an, aber 13 Jahre sind auch ne ganze Menge Zeit. Da kann sich viel verändern! Aber trotzdem danke für die Info!


----------



## thorbs1887 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Moin Männers,
War von euch jemand die Tage denn erfolgreich ?
Bin bald dort und wollte mal die Spinnrute schwingen 
Da ich mit dem Platz sehr begrenzt bin, kommt nur die kleine Barschrute mit.
2/10wg und lütte Spinner/Wobbler und Güfis.
Wollte nur mal hören, ob und wo man dort auf Barsch/Forelle und Hecht erfolgreich sein kann 
Beste Grüße,
thorbs


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Also ich hab in einer Woche ganze 3 Barsche gefangen... Alle auf Dropshot auf voller Wurfdistanz in mind. 10-15 Meter tiefe.

Döbel hats Direkt am Ufer, hab aber keinen erwischt, war aber auch nur mit Kunstködern unterwegs.

Heringe gehen abends in der Dämmerung wie sau, da hat son kleiner Italienerjunge direkt vor der Eisdiele wo wie saßen in ner Stunde nen Eimer voll gemacht. Heringspaternoster, schweres blei davor und gejiggt wie ein irrer!

Ich denke vom Boot mich Echolot machts mehr sinn, hab ich aber nicht probiert. Die Fischer mit Boot, die ich gesehen habe, waren alle ausserhalb meiner Wurfweite auf dem See.


----------



## thorbs1887 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Da werd ich mit meinen lütten Wobbler und Spinner nichts bei den Tiefen.
Dann muss ich mir nochmal leichte Dropshotbleie holen.

Döbel mit Kunstköder ist schon ne harte Nummer.

Ich werd mein Glück einfach mal probieren


----------



## Spiderpike (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> War von euch jemand die Tage denn erfolgreich ?
> Bin bald dort und wollte mal die Spinnrute schwingen
> Da ich mit dem Platz sehr begrenzt bin, kommt nur die kleine Barschrute mit.
> ...


 
Ich war am Wochenende am Gardasee und hab an dem Pier in Maderno geangelt. Hab nen ca. 64er Hecht mit Köfi fangen können.
Hab die Köfis erst mit kleiner 3g Pose mit Made gefangen und dann hab ich die Köderfische am Yachthafen zwischen den Booten zu den Unterwasserpflanzen absinken lassen.
Hab ich mir bei den Einheimischen abgeschaut^^.
Lass Dich einfach in nem Angelladen beraten.
Die Forellen sind sehr selten und in einer Tiefe von mindestens 100-300 Metern....da hat man normalerweise keine Chance. Selbst bei meinem Fischhändler gibt es die Forellen nur selten.

Die Angelkarten gibt es am Postamt, Angelschein ist nicht erforderlich. Es gibt ne Weissfischkarte und ne Räuberkarte.
Preise weis ich jetzt nicht......höhö


----------



## Spiderpike (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Heringe gehen abends in der Dämmerung wie sau, da hat son kleiner Italienerjunge direkt vor der Eisdiele wo wie saßen in ner Stunde nen Eimer voll gemacht. Heringspaternoster, schweres blei davor und gejiggt wie ein irrer!


 
Wusste nicht das es am Gardasee Heringe gibt (???)
Wie heissen die denn da?


----------



## thorbs1887 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende am Gardasee und hab an dem Pier in Maderno geangelt. Hab nen ca. 64er Hecht mit Köfi fangen können.
> Hab die Köfis erst mit kleiner 3g Pose mit Made gefangen und dann hab ich die Köderfische am Yachthafen zwischen den Booten zu den Unterwasserpflanzen absinken lassen.
> Hab ich mir bei den Einheimischen abgeschaut^^.
> Lass Dich einfach in nem Angelladen beraten.
> ...





100-300m ? Das sind mal Tiefen !!
Ich werd mein Glück auf Barsch und Hecht beschränken.
Köfi wird schwer an der lütten Rute.
Muss drauf hoffen das meine Kunstköder dennen genügen


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das es am Gardasee Heringe gibt (???)
> Wie heissen die denn da?



Ist eine Heringsart die ne Zeit lang im Süßwasser lebt und heißt glaub Alosa... Musst mal googln...


----------



## thorbs1887 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie auf Raubfisch am Gardasee?*

Jemand irgendeine Erfahrung im Uferbereich Raubfischtechnisch ?


----------

